
Show HN: Let A.I. build your app - wonderofworld
We&#x27;re using A.I. to analyze the screens users upload and transform them into tasks, requirements, spec and even writes code.<p>We&#x27;re in a beta taking in users to help give us feedback. Would love to hear thoughts<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crane.ai&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crane.ai&#x2F;</a><p>We&#x27;re thinking of planning a webinar and also doing live demo and curious if anyone would be interested.
======
wonderofworld
Also a general walkthrough for how it works:
[https://medium.com/craneai/getting-started-creating-a-
todo-a...](https://medium.com/craneai/getting-started-creating-a-todo-app-
with-craneai-using-react-in-under-10-minutes-a9ac3566c4f2)

------
wmurmann
Man that demo video is frustrating to watch. If your product does what you say
it does, then there is no need to add those transitions/effects.

~~~
wonderofworld
Going to make a new video that doesn't use any animations and does a straight
walkthrough. I'll be sure to get a copy to you.

